# Alpine 3337 Equalizer



## cameronbprince (Jan 21, 2014)

Got one of my grails today... It was pretty rough. The case was cracked in several places and someone had previously done a pretty sloppy glue job. The glass looked like it had been buffed with steel wool and of course the bulb was burned out. Here it is after a bit of tedious restoration:

Old School Alpine 3337 7-Band Equalizer - YouTube


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

That's pretty cool.. :afro: < didn't see a thumbs up? Toss up between that and the Alien LOL

Now I have to post your vid on my friends FB page... He was die hard Alpine guy.


----------

